# Isis had her kiddoes.



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally had the kids this morning. Both had to be pulled. One 10 pound buckling was stuck at the entrance because of his big head. And one 8 pound doeling came backwards. So far so good. Still trying to get legs under us. Isis is doing awesome. Doeling first three pictures than the buckling.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thick, thick, thick, is all I can say! Boy! I am in love with that buckling!! Congrats


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love that white streak on her face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are cuties, and they are thick! Can I ask why both kids had to be pulled? Thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous babies!!! 10 pounds is definitely a good weight!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful babies! I just love the doe's white streak too! These pictures make me sad - our "babies" were born in March and are getting so big! I can't cuddle them anymore ... One of ours had a big head and had to be pulled also. Good job on that!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

They are doing great. I am loving the Buckling also. I never fed Isis any grain. She has been on pasture since May. Now she gets an hour of play time every day until the baby's figure out not to leave mom and listen to her. She is getting hay and grain now. The little doeling is a lover and the buckling is just like his father. LAZY!!! I thought he was dead last night. I went to check on them at 10pm and he was under the hay all sprawled out. I panicked and uncovered him and he screamed at me. Ran to mom and laid back down. That little ****.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice looking kids !


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations! They are simply adorable! Can't wait to have kids of our own, it's so exciting when babies are born!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you. I am really happy with how they are growing. I took recent pictures. Boy are they thick.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!Love the buckling!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So adorable ! You just gotta love the Boers , they are just THE complete 
package IMO. 
Congrats !


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Most adorable boer doeling ever!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm glad i'm not the only one that freaks out with babies!! haha.....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So cute!!!! They gotta grow into those thick legs! Lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! next time, make a video of it, and post!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! next time, make a video of it, and post!


I don't know how. I am computer/camera stupid. 

Someday soon I hope they will grow into there legs. I really like that doeling too, but I cant breed her to anything so she has to go. The same with the buckling. He is related to mom, auntie, sisters, and so on


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , I just love the solid colored face one , Im sorry I forgot who was who , but they are both gorgeous


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I possibly have a buyer coming Saturday. WOO HOO. Just have to figure out a reasonable price.


----------

